# Click Pens.... What is the best?



## Clay3063 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have several click pen kits from Woodcraft that I bought several years ago. I had to quit making pens shortly after I got them and never turned any of them. Now that I am back to working in the wood shop I got these pens sets out. And I learned two things. 
#1 - Click pens are a lot more sensitive to blank length than slimline twist pens. 
#2 - The mechanisms in these things are not the smoothest in the world. 
What are the brands and styles of click pens that work the best? Or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## DKMD (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm not a pen expert, but I've had the best luck with the Vertex click mechanism.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks Doc. This one from Woodcraft is sticky for some reason. Where do you get this Vertex click mechanism?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 22, 2016)

Clay3063 said:


> Thanks Doc. This one from Woodcraft is sticky for some reason. Where do you get this Vertex click mechanism?



Craftsupplies, exoticblanks, and several others carry vertex kits. The real pen makers around here can probably give you the lowdown on best pricing, etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 22, 2016)

Vertex Click pen is made by PennState, but as Doc says many other vendors resell them -- frequently at better prices than you can get from PennState themselves (without buying 100s at a time).

I normally choose my source based on other things I want to buy at the same time so I can save on shipping charges. I've used ExoticBlanks, SmittysPenWorks (now owned by ExoticBlanks), and Woodturningz.

Look out for the Woodturningz New Years Day sale -- normally some excellent deals to be had.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 22, 2016)

I agree with Keller about the Vertex Click pens. Bonus is that the mechanism is quiet. One addition to them is to cut off the tapered end of a toothpick, stick the straight section into the mechanism on the pen, mark on the toothpick the length, cut to length, and slide the piece of toothpick in with just the tiniest amount of CA. The one weak point of this kit is that if the pen is dropped and it hits the clicker just right, it can destroy the mechanism. The toothpick gives it the strength it needs to hold up to use and even some drops.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Let's face facts here, we don't make pens to have more pens. We like to turn wood into stuff. Click, twist, pencil or nib; just go play with your wood...



I hope the "real pen makers" don't see that... shhh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 22, 2016)

A lot of my clients don't care for the quiet click of the vertex. I like that pen. I wish there was one available like the Zebra click pens. simple and reliable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 22, 2016)

I like the Vertex click and the Stratus click from PSI, both are the same mechanism.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 22, 2016)

The long click pen from CSUSA is a very reliable ( & noisy) clicker. The long tube provides a nice way to show off a decent blank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 22, 2016)

I've made bunches and bunches of the long clickers and also like them but they are not as reliable as a Zebra clicker

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 23, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> I've made bunches and bunches of the long clickers and also like them but they are not as reliable as a Zebra clicker



Barry, can you point me at the Zebra kit that you're talking about please? It's one I've not heard of before, and I can't see it on my usual vendor lists (could be my eyes of course )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 23, 2016)

How do the Long Clickers hold up over time? I've only made a few of them, but none of them have been used enough for me to know the long term quality of the click mechanism. (They sure are loud though!)



duncsuss said:


> Barry, can you point me at the Zebra kit that you're talking about please? It's one I've not heard of before, and I can't see it on my usual vendor lists (could be my eyes of course )



Duncan, Barry is probably referring to these. Before turning pens, Zebras were the only pens I'd write with and I still have mine in a drawer somewhere, even if I haven't used them in almost 3 years. These days I prefer my JoWo nibs and Schmidt rollerball and EasyFlow 9000 refills.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 23, 2016)

Sprung said:


> How do the Long Clickers hold up over time? I've only made a few of them, but none of them have been used enough for me to know the long term quality of the click mechanism. (They sure are loud though!)
> 
> Duncan, Barry is probably referring to these. Before turning pens, Zebras were the only pens I'd write with and I still have mine in a drawer somewhere, even if I haven't used them in almost 3 years. These days I prefer my and Schmidt rollerball and EasyFlow 9000 refills.



That's exactly correct! I used them all the time at work. Loved them and the mechanisms. Really like the Schmidts and Easyflows just don't care for any of the click mechanisms that are offered. Or at least that I have used. Even thought about cannibalizing the Zebras

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 23, 2016)

HOw hard would it be to cannibalize a zebra pen? I love them and like someone else said, until I started making my own that's all I used. Still do sometimes.

(I had to edit this. That whole thing about cannibalizing a zebra just sounded a bit off. I can hear the Hawaiian now, "Well it's pretty easy. First you have to stab it with a spear. Then....)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2016)

Clay3063 said:


> HOw hard would it be to cannibalize a zebra pen? I love them and like someone else said, until I started making my own that's all I used. Still do sometimes.
> 
> (I had to edit this. That whole thing about cannibalizing a zebra just sounded a bit off. I can hear the Hawaiian now, "Well it's pretty easy. First you have to stab it with a spear. Then....)



Dam Islander would just dig a hole, throw the zebra in it, cover it with leaves and light a match....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dam Islander would just dig a hole, throw the zebra in it, cover it with leaves and light a match....



Those would be banana leaves! It gives a distinct flavor to the zebra

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 23, 2016)

It's gotta be the coconut milk they wean em on.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 23, 2016)

Clay3063 said:


> HOw hard would it be to cannibalize a zebra pen?



I was going to treat it like the Pentel Pencil replacement and try to replace the black tube and chrome tube with a single wood replacement. Never got around to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 23, 2016)

Cigar Click.

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 23, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> That's exactly correct! I used them all the time at work. Loved them and the mechanisms. Really like the Schmidts and Easyflows just don't care for any of the click mechanisms that are offered. Or at least that I have used. Even thought about cannibalizing the Zebras



Gotcha.

I know of a couple of sources for click mechanisms -- Milan's Pen Parts and Richard Greenwald both sell solid metal ones (both have plastic ones too). I think Milan also has the taps needed to cut the threads for them to screw into, not sure about Richard. I have one of the chrome ones (on this page) and it's matching tap, just didn't get as far as building a pen with it yet ... on my to-do list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 23, 2016)

When you figure it out, please post something on the procedure. I have never ever had a problem with one. Except running out of ink. And I've had that happen a lot which testifies to their being used when others sit in the holder.


rdabpenman said:


> Cigar Click.
> 
> Les
> 
> View attachment 119092


That is NICE!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Beautiful pen Les; what's the wood?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 31, 2016)

Here's a LINK to the prototype pen I made using the Schmidt mechanism I mentioned earlier ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

